# Wine and Travel



## peterCooper (Sep 29, 2005)

I am traveling out of the country in about a month, going to the UK among 
other places. Does any know if there are restrictions on taking my wine with 
me? I was planning on taking a couple of bottles to a friend who is meeting 
me at the airport. Will I get arrested for taking illegal substances out of the 
country?


----------



## PolishWineP (Sep 29, 2005)

The airline should have the information. It's not a matter of what you can take out of the country but a matter of what you can bring INTO the next country!


----------



## peterCooper (Sep 29, 2005)

Would it make a difference do you think if I put the wine in my carryon 
luggage with a pressurized cabin, or in checked luggage?


----------



## Vaughn (Sep 29, 2005)

I found this article about bringing wine on planes...


http://www.wineintro.com/wineries/airplane.html


Interesting quote from the article...


"Few if any airlines would allow you to bring open containers or home-made containers. So leave the open containers behind and ship the home-made stuff another way. "


I have taken my stuff with me on business. However, I think my labels and bottles look enough like retail purchased wine that they were overlooked.


----------



## PolishWineP (Sep 29, 2005)

I would carry on any wine I took with me, it's safer. And call the airline that you'll fly for the final answer.


----------



## peterCooper (Sep 30, 2005)

So, I fired off an email to British Airways asking the question. Of course I 
know you'll all be waiting with bated breath for their response because 
you're all going to want to travel internationally wiith the beautiful wines I 
see in your posts.

And, if you want your wines to travel but you don't want to go, just send 
them to me and I'll take them on all sorts of journeys!!!


----------



## PolishWineP (Oct 1, 2005)

Peter, you're the best!



Always willing to sacrifice for the good of the group.


----------



## peterCooper (Oct 1, 2005)

So BA sends me an email back

So long as it is sealed and and remains sealed for the duration of the flight I 
can take it! My friends will be so pleased (I hope)


----------



## Waldo (Oct 1, 2005)

Peter...Next day air me a bottle or two and I will test it for you to ensure that what you are taking your friends will be acceptable


----------



## rgecaprock (Oct 2, 2005)

I took my wine on a flight, had no problems, I did bottle it in a wine bottle with a commercial label still on it...no questions asked. Then I had a hard time convincing my friends that I was the one who made the wine....not Robert Mondavi...


Ramona*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## PolishWineP (Oct 2, 2005)

If you ever want to fly to the ends of the earth and bring wine along we will be glad to meet you at the airport!


----------



## peterCooper (Oct 3, 2005)

somebody ought to put up a world map with a pin for everywhere one of our 
bottles of wine has been.


----------



## Cove Cottage (Oct 3, 2005)

Peter,


We lived in the Republic of Panama for a while and we were always bringing some of the"well priced" aka cheap South American wines home.Lesson learned....wrap you wine in baby diapers and tape securely. It sounds silly, but should a bottle open or leak, the diapers will soak up most of the liquid. 


Have a great trip! mwm


----------



## rgecaprock (Oct 3, 2005)

Margaret,


That is an excellent idea!!!!


Ramona


----------



## peterCooper (Oct 3, 2005)

OK so diapers and tape. Will I need cream for diaper rash as well?




Seriously, a good idea, especially as the bottles will be in my laptop case 
(another section though, not the one with the computer in it).*Edited by: peterCooper *


----------



## Cove Cottage (Oct 4, 2005)

And since you're going to the UK you can recycle the diapers and wrap them around some of that good duty free on your way back.


Where are you going in the UK? You know there are several folks from the UK on this forum. mwm


----------



## Fruit n Nut (Oct 4, 2005)

You could have a wine exchange with some of the UK members


----------



## PolishWineP (Oct 4, 2005)

Have a wonderful time and Bon Voyage! Keep your bags close!


----------



## peterCooper (Oct 5, 2005)

I'm actually going to the Ukraine, to Yalta, to speak at a conference on 
the nature and philosophy of academic discipline and what defines the 
boundaries of subjects like Computer Science and Mathematics. As you 
can imagine it the the kind of subject that is best appreciated AFTER a 
couple of bottles of Huntsville vinted wines.

Being a British expat, living in the US since 1988, every trip I make has to 
routed through Gatwick to visit for a couple of hours with friends and 
family. The wine won't make it to Yalta, one of my very good friends is 
meeting me with tickets for the European/Ukraine leg (no e-tickets there) 
so she gets a couple of bottles in return (and I also get chance to show 
off) and I probably get loads of tea and Cadbury's chocolate and digestive 
biscuits and Wine Gums. It's amazing what you miss when you leave 
home.





I didn't know there were UK members. Would you all stand up and be 
counted?

Peter


----------



## rgecaprock (Oct 5, 2005)

I'm always wondering where everyone is from because it is so interesting. I found that if you go to your profile and at the signature you can add your location to be visable at a glance to anyone reading your posts. You can just leave it there and still have room for a nice signature.


Ramona*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## Hippie (Oct 5, 2005)

Like this?


----------



## rgecaprock (Oct 5, 2005)

Exactly!!!


Now we can all know where everyone calls home









Ramona


----------



## Cove Cottage (Oct 6, 2005)

Great idea Ramona!! I'll add mine today.


Peter, I'm almost positive that "Winemaster" is from the UK.mwm


----------



## Fruit n Nut (Oct 6, 2005)

You'd be correct Cove Cottage


----------



## PolishWineP (Oct 6, 2005)

This may sound non-PC, but as soon as I saw Peter's name I figured he had to British. I think I have run into him in a few murder mysteries I've read. (Love the Brit autors!)


----------



## peterCooper (Oct 6, 2005)

As the protagonist, the victim or what?


----------



## peterCooper (Oct 6, 2005)

Sheffield?

Wonderful.

See culture knows no bounds!!!
*Edited by: peterCooper *


----------

